# Anyone have a 3d printer to print something for my model?



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

I need someone with a 3d printer to print a part for my model.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Shapeways.com and PCS Engineering are good places to start.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

Paulbo said:


> Shapeways.com and PCS Engineering are good places to start.


I sent Shapeways the part I wanted and they want $69.36 to print the part. I think that is too high for what it is.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What is the part? That is always a big help. Note that 3D printing stuff is not cheap. What you think is a fair price and what it actually costs may be two different things.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> What is the part? That is always a big help. Note that 3D printing stuff is not cheap. What you think is a fair price and what it actually costs may be two different things.


It is only a 57mm pod plug to be used as a bearing retainer. I have seen many things on there that were same size or larger for less money.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That doesnt help much but perhaps you didn't look at all the printing options? If its something straight, could it not be made yourself from plastic tubing (again a photo or illustration helps

You may also want to ask in the general modelling forum versus the Moebius specific forum, as it seems to to be a Moebius related question.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> That doesnt help much but perhaps you didn't look at all the printing options? If its something straight, could it not be made yourself from plastic tubing (again a photo or illustration helps
> 
> You may also want to ask in the general modelling forum versus the Moebius specific forum, as it seems to to be a Moebius related question.


 Here is the link for it. http://thingiverse-production.s3.am.../a2/67/c0/57mm_gauge_pod_preview_featured.jpg


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Is that just a short tube sitting on a disc? 

Where does the 57mm come into play? 

Is it holding something, or fitting into something? 

Is the curvature supposed to be smooth or faceted like the 3d image you posted?


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

Skymods said:


> Is that just a short tube sitting on a disc?
> 
> Where does the 57mm come into play?
> 
> ...


It is one piece and is smoother than what image shows.. I would send the file for it so someone could print it. I would like it white.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

HOBBYENTHUSIAST said:


> It is one piece and is smoother than what image shows.. I would send the file for it so someone could print it. I would like it white.


It is a bearing retainer.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

HOBBYENTHUSIAST said:


> It is a bearing retainer.


What is that?


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a bearing retainer. It's what teslabe made for his B-9 build thread. The bearing presses onto the OD and is glued down. It allows the upper half of the B-9 torso to rotate on the bearing. Look at Teslabes thread post #298 pics 1, 2, and 5 show how the bearing retainer is assembled into the robots torso. Notice in the pics that the bearing is glued down on its outer edges to the bottom of the modified torso. It allows the inner race of the bearing to rotate on the printed retainer which is in turn driven by a motor with a gear attached to it. The timing belt is probably shimmed and glued to the inside of the bearing retainer so it doesn't slip.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Ok, I think I understand. Is the printed part HOBBYENTHUSIAST wants the grainy looking silver part right above the slotted black belt in this pic? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=190852&d=1419295939

Could it made from the correct size of pvc pipe or machined on a lathe?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Did you ask Teslabe where he got his?


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

Skymods said:


> Ok, I think I understand. Is the printed part HOBBYENTHUSIAST wants the grainy looking silver part right above the slotted black belt in this pic? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=190852&d=1419295939
> 
> Could it made from the correct size of pvc pipe or machined on a lathe?


Yes it is the silver grainy part that the belt and motor with gear are in . It has to be a 3d print. It is grainy because Teslabe used old filament.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

Paulbo said:


> Did you ask Teslabe where he got his?


He has his own 3D printer and no he will not print it for anybody. He was already asked by someone.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

This site was recommended to check out:

https://www.ponoko.com/

Should give you an instant quote, if you upload your design.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can't believe you cant make that with some Aluminum tubing or even plastic tubing in about 10 minutes time. Its just a tube with a flange. I agree that the cost to print that, as quoted, is excessive. I would get some K&S aluminum or brass tubing or some Evergreen or Plastruct plastic tubing and just cut one using two diameters of telescoping tubing.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> I can't believe you cant make that with some Aluminum tubing or even plastic tubing in about 10 minutes time. Its just a tube with a flange. I agree that the cost to print that, as quoted, is excessive. I would get some K&S aluminum or brass tubing or some Evergreen or Plastruct plastic tubing and just cut one using two diameters of telescoping tubing.


It is not a tube with a flange. It is a solid piece that you drill a hole through to install a slip joint and its wires that go through center of it. Bearing goes around it. If it were that easy to use tubes,I would have tried it by now. Look at link with picture of set up from 2 reply 2 posts back. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=190852&d=1419295939


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

We must be looking at two different parts (the silver tube above the pinion gear?) but based on the CAD drawing it looks like a short thick tube with a flange around the outside. If the bottom is solid (not clear from the drawing) that still would not be an issue if you were making it. 

Im just wondering why it has to be 3D printed especially if you only need one. There doesnt seem to be anything terribly complicated about it. 

Or, I guess if someone isn't big on scratch building. I have been working on a 1/1 size model of a German artillery sight with all kinds of wheels, gears, etc. so this seems fairly straight forward.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

I think its a tube sitting on a solid disc. I think the disc is the "floor" with the square grid pattern in this pic. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=190852&d=1419295939 I think the hole he needs to drill is in the center of the disc for the wires to go through. 



HOBBYENTHUSIAST said:


> It is only a 57mm pod plug to be used as a bearing retainer.


What is 57mm??? OD of tube? ID of tube? OD of disc? Height?


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

Skymods said:


> I think its a tube sitting on a solid disc. I think the disc is the "floor" with the square grid pattern in this pic. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=190852&d=1419295939 I think the hole he needs to drill is in the center of the disc for the wires to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> What is 57mm??? OD of tube? ID of tube? OD of disc? Height?


Here is an actual picture of it along with small bearing caps. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=187286&d=1399750015


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

HOBBYENTHUSIAST said:


> Here is an actual picture of it along with small bearing caps. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=187286&d=1399750015


There is no measuring,you just input the file and the 3D printer does the rest.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> We must be looking at two different parts (the silver tube above the pinion gear?) but based on the CAD drawing it looks like a short thick tube with a flange around the outside. If the bottom is solid (not clear from the drawing) that still would not be an issue if you were making it.
> 
> Im just wondering why it has to be 3D printed especially if you only need one. There doesnt seem to be anything terribly complicated about it.
> 
> Or, I guess if someone isn't big on scratch building. I have been working on a 1/1 size model of a German artillery sight with all kinds of wheels, gears, etc. so this seems fairly straight forward.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=187286&d=1399750015 Here is an actual picture of it with small bearing caps.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Check out https://www.3dhubs.com/ 

Its an online network of local people with 3d printers. Maybe there is somebody close to you that could do the print.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

I will check that out. Thanks for info. That last company someone posted,you need an account and I think paid membership.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Gotcha... thanks.

You could make that/those VERY easily. But, good luck on finding a reasonable printer.

I still dont see why you cant cut a circle with a compass cutter and glue a section of tube over it. 

There used to be a printing outfit called Print A Part (one of the very first in the buisness) but I dont know if they are still around or not.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I think the Shapeways price was high because they would have to do the CAD for the part and they were factoring in the cost of a designer's time. Most product on Shapeways are are on the site because the persons associated with them are CAD designers themselves and just had to upload the file.


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST (Feb 23, 2015)

seaQuest said:


> I think the Shapeways price was high because they would have to do the CAD for the part and they were factoring in the cost of a designer's time. Most product on Shapeways are are on the site because the persons associated with them are CAD designers themselves and just had to upload the file.


I sent in actual file with no contact from anyone. It was all automatic. No CAD involved.


----------

